# Demand for English speaking finance / admin staff in Cyprus?



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

Is the demand high or low?

I've got a decent CV, just testing the water tho


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

right now low.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Though better chances than Dubai as the market isn't saturated with Filipinos taking all those jobs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Though better chances than Dubai as the market isn't saturated with Filipinos taking all those jobs


No, the Filipinos mostly do the menial jobs here.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

leon_telford said:


> Is the demand high or low?
> 
> I've got a decent CV, just testing the water tho


pm me


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

philly said:


> pm me


Done


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

I'm in Cyprus in 7 weeks time on holiday so i'll prob have a look around and hopefully get some contacts etc.......


----------

